# Anyone have input on the Kona Zing Deluxe (2007??)



## hijinx (Sep 7, 2006)

I am looking to jump into a new bike and am thinking either the 2007 Kona Zing Deluxe or the Trek 5000 ("2007 colours"....). If anyone has any insite on the Kona I am looking for more info. It's hard to say how it will ride since everything below their top bike last year was Al frame, but I just can't decide... 

I am a 6'3" rider with long arms, and will rarely have a chance to test ride what I am interested in. I am looking for my first "serious" road bike, an upgrade from a steely tube shifter, after becoming hooked on the sport.

Any input is welcome!

Thanxs


----------



## holland_patrick (Mar 28, 2007)

WOW i'm late but I'm thinking of buying that one my self...


----------

